# NO SPARK FROM COIL 04 2.5



## redbaron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Their is no spark from the coil's is this a crank sensor. how do you check it out. before it would not start intermitantly then it backfiried and will not start at all.
thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Swap the coil pack with another one on the engine. If the coil pack in it's new location still doesn't spark, then you've found your problem.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Was the check engine light on?


----------

